# Oh, Flick! (And other zombi freaks)



## Scorgie (Feb 4, 2010)

yup, I'm now getting one of the badges


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are sweet!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

One more and my life will be complete. Yes!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

My patches came today!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice! I'm seriously considering ordering some patches from that site, I have an olive green jacket I wear on the slopes and there are some sweet patches that would look good on it.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Ha! Those are great. Anyone rocking zombie-fied apparel is good in my book.


----------



## Click Here (Feb 17, 2010)

Sedition please tell me you're into airsoft and not just a patch-whore. 

I'm rocking some zomb patches myself.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Click Here said:


> Sedition please tell me you're into airsoft and not just a patch-whore.


Well, there are two parts to my answer.

First, I am a patch whore, but not for the reason you think. I grew up on punk rock, so most of my patches are of the punk assortment, with a few zombis. 

Second, I dabbled in airsoft for a bit it. It is fun. But then I found something better: WWII reenactment.


----------



## Click Here (Feb 17, 2010)

sedition said:


> Well, there are two parts to my answer.
> 
> First, I am a patch whore, but not for the reason you think. I grew up on punk rock, so most of my patches are of the punk assortment, with a few zombis.
> 
> Second, I dabbled in airsoft for a bit it. It is fun. But then I found something better: WWII reenactment.


Sounds fun.

Airsoft is my summer addiction. Get out to Colorado for some serious games ;D


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Click Here said:


> Sounds fun.
> 
> Airsoft is my summer addiction. Get out to Colorado for some serious games ;D


Paintball is amusing. But if you want kick it up a notch, you go to airsoft. Then if you really want to go hawdkoah, reenactment is next subway stop.


----------

